# LUCYS 1st WALK!



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well it turned out to be a sorda sunny day in Utah.. so I thought PERFECT. Walking day... I have been meaning to get my older doxie Sally who is 7 a harness for walking because she pulls to much and ends up foaming at the mouth... so I got her a harness.. Lucy and kitty harness LOL... and a connector..... 

TRIED to walk them togethor.. it was funny and sad... It didnt last long. My older dog was sorda being good... she was slowing down... but Lucy was soo excited when Sally slowed down for her.. Lucy jumped on top of her to play... so I kept putting her back on the ground and tried and tried and ended up lasting about five minutes togethor...

I had to carry Lucy home and put Sally in the house... I took Lucy on her own little special walk... she wanted to eat all the snow and leaves and rocks and I about had a heart attack.. she looked like a snow ball at the beginning and then when we were done she looked like a snowball in the gutar with dirt all over her face and feet.... (NNEEDS A BATH!)... BAD

But she had FUN.. she hopped and jumped and ran as fast as she could.. it was so adorable.. I couldnt stop laughing... 

Then I brought her home and got my other dog and took her on her own walk and boy did she know that she deserved one... she was WAITING for me! LOL She is a good dog...

Went to pet smart today.. spent like two hours there... let my my doxie walk around with her new harness on and leash... and I carried Lucy..... Since she has only had her 2nd set of shots and she is too young to be around all those dogs.. she started getting upset in her carrier so I held her.. They had a blast.. both of them.. Everyone wanted to pet Lucy. I felt like saying hands OFF! There was one guy who looked dirty and drunk and I thought when he went to pet Lucy he was going to take her right out of my hands.. GEEEEZ!

I listed to the pet school classes... I heard the girl saying that you should ignore your dog for 15 minutes when you first get home. WHAT? Do you all do that? I dont! I cant wait to see my dogs. They are the love of my life. I cant wait to leave work and come home to them! Thats weird to me... 

I also saw another maltese there... older... in PUPPY CLASSES! and I talked to the owners.. Seemed they had the dog forever.. but she was all stringy hair and dirty.. looked like she wasnt cared for at all and that made me so mad.. I mean if you cant keep the dog with long hair then give it a puppy cut. Puppy cuts are cute! But that poor dog loooked so sad!

Then I saw the Humane Society... Ahhh those poor dogs.... I wish I could of rescued a dog... I really do... THat will be my next dog.. a rescue.. I also saw a brown poodle puppy with super curly hair.. It was ADORABLE! Do they get really big? 

Anyway had a LONG DAY and a DIRTY DOG! LOG but fun!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like you all had a good time. When it comes to info from doggie instructors you can pick and choose what info to use. They seem to teach a lot of stuff meant more for large breed dogs. I would never ignore Sassy for 15 minutes when I first get home. ~Pat

*Huh....ain't no body gonna ignore me. I will see to dat. ~Sassy*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I only recommend people ignore their dog when they get home if they have separation anxiety (to make the arrival and departures less important) or submissive urination. But only for a few minutes.

It depends on what size poodle. There are toys, miniature, and standard. Standards are 40-60 lbs usually, depending on the dog.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes with separation anxiety that "ignoring" is a very important part of the 'therapy' ... and for me was the HARDEST! When we first got Naddie and her S/A was very severe.. I did almost everything right except I wasn't aware of the not making a fuss when first returning. I ooohed and aahhed and talked that excited happy-talk etc. I then read how this was not good to do ...that coming home should be matter of fact as the leaving and not make a big deal of it. 
Once I started to return and NOT gush over her and in fact sort of ignored her. I'd say hello-Naddie but in a low matter of fact voice but made no eye contact... and no fussing with her. I'd walk past her, spend a couple of minutes (not as long as 15!) putting my coat away or purse down or packages placed.. THEN I'd give her attention. I was amazed how much this helped!! Her progress went more quickly after that.
Now that she is over the S/A and a happy 'secure' little girl when I leave, I DO greet her 'normally' as I've always done with my pooches. ( happy greeting, some hugs and kisses etc.)


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds like you had a fun and eventful day!!!! :aktion033: I couldn't ignore Maggie for 15 minutes. I do make her sit and be calm before I love on her.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My dogs stay upstairs during the day behind a baby gate, when I come home they see me put my coat and purse and bags down before I come to them. I never make too much of a fuss but I pick each one up and give a hug and a kiss and then we go outside. When we come back in we all go jump on the bed and have a big cuddlefest. Kisses and belly rubs and playing. 


I can't ignore my babies for 15 minutes it would kill me. 

Leslie


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

sounds fun and overwhelming!! :smheat: :aktion033: 
I've heard that 15 minute ignore rule...but it doesn't work in this house! haha...
I do try to pay less attention to him (not Ignore) when we're getting ready to leave...
it helps with the separation anxiety:
if I get sappy and tell him bye and play with him before I leave I can hear
him cry the entire walk to the car....
but if I set things up for him..don't pamper..and leave the tv on..
I don't hear a peep..but get extra kisses when I get home 
.........it's hard..but it gets a little easier when they become more independent*


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> Well it turned out to be a sorda sunny day in Utah.. so I thought PERFECT. Walking day... I have been meaning to get my older doxie Sally who is 7 a harness for walking because she pulls to much and ends up foaming at the mouth... so I got her a harness.. Lucy and kitty harness LOL... and a connector.....
> 
> TRIED to walk them togethor.. it was funny and sad... It didnt last long. My older dog was sorda being good... she was slowing down... but Lucy was soo excited when Sally slowed down for her.. Lucy jumped on top of her to play... so I kept putting her back on the ground and tried and tried and ended up lasting about five minutes togethor...
> 
> ...


Steph, I have heard the same thing about ignoring your dog for 15 minutes. They say that because the dog is so excited that your home that they run, jump around like crazy and they say if you dont ignore them that you are telling them that its ok to be so hyper. They say once the dog calms down then you can hung and kiss them, then that way they are being rewarded for being calm and not hyper. Its weird, I no way can ignore Rosco when I get home, cause you know they are just so excited to see you all you have to do is give them a hug play with them a few seconds and then tell him or her to calm down.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Wow, sounds like you had a wonderful day!! Good going.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

Funny pics 4 1st walk...


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> Funny pics 4 1st walk...[/B]


oops made a mistake sorry


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Lucy is just adorable, no wonder people wanted to pet her. I hate it when they just come up and start touching Matilda without asking first. Maybe one day you could buy a stroller much easier


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

lol, That sounds a little like Beowulfs first walk. He just kept wanting to stop and smell things in the grass the whole time, it definently did not have much of an aerobic effect. I guess back to the treadmill until he gets what we are suppost to be doing on the walk


----------

